# Gunner is 19 months old today! When should I get him neutered?



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

Lately I've been considering to get my male shepherd neutered and I've been told the eariler the better, but with all the research I've been doing I'm starting to think otherwise. I have read that you should let them reach the age of 3 before neutering, because then they will be the full age of adulthood and have less heath problems later in life. 

Gunner is actually small for his age.. remember me stating that he's 19 months? He currently only weighs 73lbs (33kg), and I'm wondering what he should be? 80lbs or so?

What do all of you think? Should I get him neutered soon, or wait? 

All replies will be considered, and appreciated!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've always been told and read that its best to wait until 2 years before altering but to each his own. Far as his size, he'll be as big or small as he will be. He may stay around his current size. No sure fire way to predict it really. Altering him now wouldn't really be a negative except for bigger dog costs more to fix. 

How much did his sire weigh? I've heard you can roughly gauge how big your dog will be by relating the females in the litter to being closer to moms size give or take and the same for males relating to their father. Also depends on the lineage of the dog too.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> He may stay around his current size. No sure fire way to predict it really. Altering him now wouldn't really be a negative except for bigger dog costs more to fix.
> 
> How much did his sire weigh? I've heard you can roughly gauge how big your dog will be by relating the females in the litter to being closer to moms size give or take and the same for males relating to their father. Also depends on the lineage of the dog too.



Would neutering him now cause any harm? Will be fill-out normally? 

When it comes to his parents weight, I'm not sure. I just asked the breeders I got Gunner from, and their not quite sure. They aren't registed breeders, but I'll add a photo of his parents. His father is on the left, mother, right.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kathlena said:


> Would neutering him now cause any harm? Will be fill-out normally?
> 
> When it comes to his parents weight, I'm not sure. I just asked the breeders I got Gunner from, and their not quite sure. They aren't registed breeders, but I'll add a photo of his parents. His father is on the left, mother, right.


 
No, neutering him now shouldn't cause any harm. He looks to be a relatively small framed dog judging from the pictures and his parents look to be roughly the same size. Our male that we had put to sleep in February, though he was a mix, was altered at 6 months old and he filled out probably a little later than he might have had we been able to wait a little while before having him fixed but he did fill out. By now his growth plates have likely finished closing off and if he bulks out some more, it probably won't be much. He could just be a medium sized male which would make him pretty good for agility or flyball with his size if you were interested in doing anything like that.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> No, neutering him now shouldn't cause any harm. He looks to be a relatively small framed dog judging from the pictures and his parents look to be roughly the same size. Our male that we had put to sleep in February, though he was a mix, was altered at 6 months old and he filled out probably a little later than he might have had we been able to wait a little while before having him fixed but he did fill out. By now his growth plates have likely finished closing off and if he bulks out some more, it probably won't be much. He could just be a medium sized male which would make him pretty good for agility or flyball with his size if you were interested in doing anything like that.


Okay! So neutering now wont cause any harm.. that's good to know. I would think 80-90lbs would be a good weight for him, but if not he is good the way he is. 

Also, would he be considered a medium-plush coat?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't see where another 10 to 20 pounds would be a good idea. From the pictures you posted, he looks fine to me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kathlena said:


> Okay! So neutering now wont cause any harm.. that's good to know. I would think 80-90lbs would be a good weight for him, but if not he is good the way he is.
> 
> Also, would he be considered a medium-plush coat?


 
lol no, fixing him now won't cause any harm. he looks like his body condition is pretty well off where its at so I wouldn't worry about his weight since its the body condition that matters more. My 3 year old female's mom was 60-65 lbs while her dad was 100lbs after losing 10 lbs. His body condition was less than his frame was set for. He could have been 105lbs and been in perfect condition for him. My female is 75lbs. I was actually surprised she got above 70 and she's in good shape. 

I would consider him a medium-long stock coat. I wouldn't really consider him a plushie but I'm not a breeder so hopefully someone with more knowledge on the coats will chime in for that one! Sorry I cant be of more help there.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> I don't see where another 10 to 20 pounds would be a good idea. From the pictures you posted, he looks fine to me.


Because you can feel his hip bone, and count all of his ribs. I know he don't need to be 100lbs, but 85 even would be better then 73lbs. Also, 70 pounds is where a female should be not a male shepherd. That's what I think anyways. When I gets him his next lot of vaccinations I'll ask my vet.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> lol no, fixing him now won't cause any harm. he looks like his body condition is pretty well off where its at so I wouldn't worry about his weight since its the body condition that matters more. My 3 year old female's mom was 60-65 lbs while her dad was 100lbs after losing 10 lbs. His body condition was less than his frame was set for. He could have been 105lbs and been in perfect condition for him. My female is 75lbs. I was actually surprised she got above 70 and she's in good shape.
> 
> I would consider him a medium-long stock coat. I wouldn't really consider him a plushie but I'm not a breeder so hopefully someone with more knowledge on the coats will chime in for that one! Sorry I cant be of more help there.


No your helping me a lot! I just have so many questions, and sense you said it, he do look more like a medium-long stock coat.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Kathlena said:


> Because you can feel his hip bone, and count all of his ribs. I know he don't need to be 100lbs, but 85 even would be better then 73lbs. Also, 70 pounds is where a female should be not a male shepherd. That's what I think anyways. When I gets him his next lot of vaccinations I'll ask my vet.


Can you see his ribs? Or just feel them? As for a bitch weighing 70 pounds, my Leo is about 22.5 inches tall, and weighs maybe 52 pounds. My sister-in-laws bitch is maybe an inch taller, and easily 30 to 40 pounds heavier. My bitch looks and acts like a healthy, active dog. Her bitch resembles a sausage on toothpicks.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I neutered Jaeger at six months or so and he is 93 lbs and a very nice size.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and there's never been a problem
with them. if i were going to neuter my dog would be 2 yrs old or
older. don't force weight on your dog. 85 lbs may not be
better than 70 lbs. your dog is probably the right weight.
he could be a smaller GSD but 70 lbs isn't that small.



Kathlena said:


> Because you can feel his hip bone, and count all of his ribs. I know he don't need to be 100lbs,
> 
> >>>> but 85 even would be better then 73lbs.<<<<
> 
> Also, 70 pounds is where a female should be not a male shepherd. That's what I think anyways. When I gets him his next lot of vaccinations I'll ask my vet.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Can you see his ribs? Or just feel them? As for a bitch weighing 70 pounds, my Leo is about 22.5 inches tall, and weighs maybe 52 pounds. My sister-in-laws bitch is maybe an inch taller, and easily 30 to 40 pounds heavier. My bitch looks and acts like a healthy, active dog. Her bitch resembles a sausage on toothpicks.


No can't see them, but can feel them. Sorry too hear about your friends dog! Is she a shepherd too? or a mix?


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i've never neutered my dogs and there's never been a problem
> with them. if i were going to neuter my dog would be 2 yrs old or
> older. don't force weight on your dog. 85 lbs may not be
> better than 70 lbs. your dog is probably the right weight.
> he could be a smaller GSD but 70 lbs isn't that small.


I've never heard of a full-grown male shepherd weighting in at 70lbs before. But then again, he is my first shepherd! When it comes to neutering, I think I might weight till he's two years or older now. He's five months away, and that's no time when your working. ahha


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> I neutered Jaeger at six months or so and he is 93 lbs and a very nice size.


Wow really? I didn't think they filled out much if you got them dome to early.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a male Shiloh Shepherd which are typically larger and he is 85 pounds and I'm trying to take a couple off. He reached his adult weight when he was a year old. I neutered him at about 1.5 years. Try not to focus too much on what you think he should weigh. He looks great and 70 lbs is fine for a male. He may gain another 5 still, but I wouldn't actively try and put 10 lbs on him.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

If you can't see the ribs, but can easily feel them, then he is probably the right weight. And yes, my sister-in-law's bitch is also a GSD. She was from a BYB via a pet shop.  My Leontine is a rescue.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> I have a male Shiloh Shepherd which are typically larger and he is 85 pounds and I'm trying to take a couple off. He reached his adult weight when he was a year old. I neutered him at about 1.5 years. Try not to focus too much on what you think he should weigh. He looks great and 70 lbs is fine for a male. He may gain another 5 still, but I wouldn't actively try and put 10 lbs on him.


Will he still fill-out the same if I neutered him now? Gunner is quite tall, he's 28" tall from foot to shoulder. Which is why letting him gain a few pounds wouldn't hurt. But When I gets his shots, like I said previous too another person.. I'll ask my vet on what she think he weight should be.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> If you can't see the ribs, but can easily feel them, then he is probably the right weight. And yes, my sister-in-law's bitch is also a GSD. She was from a BYB via a pet shop.  My Leontine is a rescue.


She should be a least 50lbs too bad she weighs so little. No I can't see them..


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Kathlena said:


> Will he still fill-out the same if I neutered him now? Gunner is quite tall, he's 28" tall from foot to shoulder. Which is why letting him gain a few pounds wouldn't hurt. But When I gets his shots, like I said previous too another person.. I'll ask my vet on what she think he weight should be.


Wow, he's a tall guy! What others said about not being able to see the ribs but being able to feel them is what I've always gone by. When my guy was 70 lbs he was underweight and when I felt him, I could really feel everything protruding, especially his spine. He had some gastro issues. Once we got his problems sorted out he went up to 81 pounds and for him that was perfect. I could still feel his bones but he felt more solid as opposed to fragile and gross. Now he's 85 lbs and I'm trying to take off a couple because it's good to keep them lean and he hasn't grown so I really don't think he needs the extra. 

If you're not sure, I would just consult with your vet at your next visit and say you want to make sure he's a healthy weight and get his/her opinion on it.

Oh, I forgot to add that my guy did fill out more even after being neutered. His chest seemed to broaden and he appeared to get more muscular.

Gunner is gorgeous btw!


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> Wow, he's a tall guy! What others said about not being able to see the ribs but being able to feel them is what I've always gone by. When my guy was 70 lbs he was underweight and when I felt him, I could really feel everything protruding, especially his spine. He had some gastro issues. Once we got his problems sorted out he went up to 81 pounds and for him that was perfect. I could still feel his bones but he felt more solid as opposed to fragile and gross. Now he's 85 lbs and I'm trying to take off a couple because it's good to keep them lean and he hasn't grown so I really don't think he needs the extra.
> 
> If you're not sure, I would just consult with your vet at your next visit and say you want to make sure he's a healthy weight and get his/her opinion on it.
> 
> ...


Yup, he is tall for sure. I actually used my measuring tape on him before I told you on how tall. 

Thanks


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is 27" tall and very lean at 77lbs. I don't want to put any more weight on him...gsds aren't not supposed to be super large dogs. I keep my eye on him and if starts feeling boney I up his food by a half cup. Exercise also greatly affects his weight and how much i feed him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Kaiser is 27" tall and very lean at 77lbs. I don't want to put any more weight on him...gsds aren't not supposed to be super large dogs. I keep my eye on him and if starts feeling boney I up his food by a half cup. Exercise also greatly affects his weight and how much i feed him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is your pup?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the reason that you want to neuter him?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

My intact male is 2 and is 71lbs. I don't care if he gets any bigger or not. His father is 6 and is only 74 lbs so I think he is fine at this size. It is not the weight per say that I am concerned with, it is the body condition and health. You can see a photo of him in my signature.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Kathlena said:


> She should be a least 50lbs too bad she weighs so little. No I can't see them..


 Leo is 52 pounds. So, yes, she _is_ at least 50 pounds. At 22.5 inches, she is just barely inside the standard, height-wise, and fairly fine-boned to boot. I expect her to top out at about 55 pounds once she is fully mature. She is currently 16 months old.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> What is the reason that you want to neuter him?


Well I take my dog to the dog park very regularly, and I've been getting lectures by other park users. He's also been getting very anxious before we even get near the park gates. I have to wait a least 10 minutes now until he clams down enough where we can enter the park. He also starting to become very dominate and trying to mount on male/female dogs.. but when another dogs tries he gets a little angry and barks/snaps at them. I'm afraid that we will get kicks out of the park if he ever causes a fight. As of right now he is still going to the park, but not as often, and not with so many dogs.. because where I have to keep a close eye on him.

I also live with my parents when I go home the summer time, and there are two non-neutered dogs by their house that have tried to get into a fight with him. Maybe it's a dominate thing? 

He also have a SUPER DIRTY habit. He will lick up pee after a female or male has gone. When I notice him about too do it I correct him, but sometimes he just don't listen! After he licked up the pee his mouth gets right wet, drools, and quivers like crazy. He will also lick their private parts.. everyone in the park knows that they can yell at Gunner when he tries to do this. He's not one for smelling, so he chose to do that.

So I guess I'm wondering if I got him neutered will it change all of those thing?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neutering him wont stop him from licking other dogs urine or privates. It's along the same lines as dogs marking over other dogs. It's pee mail basically. GSDs tend to be a dominant minded breed in general. Some just more so than others. Fixing him may or may not help with that. If a dog is going to start something, it doesn't always matter if your dog is fixed or not. 

Your boy is at a good size for him. I'd be concerned if he gained too much weight suddenly and despite exercise, it wasn't coming off or he suddenly dropped weight for no reason. I hope that helps some.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy will be spayed at 6 months..and I will watch her growth rate. I can't do pets that aren't altered.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

robk said:


> My intact male is 2 and is 71lbs. I don't care if he gets any bigger or not. His father is 6 and is only 74 lbs so I think he is fine at this size. It is not the weight per say that I am concerned with, it is the body condition and health. You can see a photo of him in my signature.


I guess 70lbs isn't bad for a male Shepherd!


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> Neutering him wont stop him from licking other dogs urine or privates. It's along the same lines as dogs marking over other dogs. It's pee mail basically. GSDs tend to be a dominant minded breed in general. Some just more so than others. Fixing him may or may not help with that. If a dog is going to start something, it doesn't always matter if your dog is fixed or not.
> 
> Your boy is at a good size for him. I'd be concerned if he gained too much weight suddenly and despite exercise, it wasn't coming off or he suddenly dropped weight for no reason. I hope that helps some.


That's such a nasty habit thou, too bad he won't grow out of it. Oh well, dogs will be dogs. 

Gunner also wouldn't be able to gain weight really fast anyways. I got him very active, and he is a very picky eater. I'm lucky if he eats a full bowl of food a day. I'm not compeletly sure how many cups of food is in his bowl all the same. How many cups of food should you feed them?


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Leo is 52 pounds. So, yes, she _is_ at least 50 pounds. At 22.5 inches, she is just barely inside the standard, height-wise, and fairly fine-boned to boot. I expect her to top out at about 55 pounds once she is fully mature. She is currently 16 months old.


Never mind! I read your previous post wrong. I thought you said that she weighed 30-40 pounds, not 30 - 40 over yours. oooops.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that your reasons for neutering him are sound, and that now is a good time. Personally, I don't neuter, but I don't do dog parks either. 

I don't think that you will have a problem with his height as his growth plates should have closed by now. If you neuter before the growth plates close, the long bones can continue to grow longer than they would have if left intact, that and the suppression of secondary sex characteristics, can cause a dog that looks tall and leggy, and rather bitchy. 

Neutering can make it easier for a dog to gain some weight. But that will not mean that he will fill out in the way that he would have if the testosterone was in place. Males that are neutered too young, often do not gain the neck/mane of hair, and the full chest, and sometimes the head will be finer rather than coarser. 

I think you boy is old enough though, and if you wait much longer, I think that the behaviors that you are finding fault with, might become set. As it is, I think that after the neuter, you will need to up the training, and correct him -- just taking away the hormones on its own might not change the behavior, and it may help. I think with training it will be easier than if you leave him intact. 

As for altercations with other males, having your dog draw other males' attention because he is, an intact dog, well I think that it is reasonable to believe that that will be reduced if that is the only thing going on. If you have some territorial or reactive intact dogs down the road, it might not matter at all that your dog lacks testicles. 

I know, not very helpful.

ETA, if I only saw your dog's head, I would think he was a coat. He has a lot of ear floofies going on there. But if he was a coat, it looks like someone trimmed it. I have never raised a coat though, it may be that his final coat has not come all the way in at this point. He is a very nice looking dog.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> I think that your reasons for neutering him are sound, and that now is a good time. Personally, I don't neuter, but I don't do dog parks either.
> 
> I don't think that you will have a problem with his height as his growth plates should have closed by now. If you neuter before the growth plates close, the long bones can continue to grow longer than they would have if left intact, that and the suppression of secondary sex characteristics, can cause a dog that looks tall and leggy, and rather bitchy.
> 
> ...


I'm really having second thoughts about neutering him now. I think I will wait to get him neutered until he's 3 or older.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kathlena said:


> How old is your pup?


He is 1 year 4 months (tomorrow)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

well bred GSDs should only be roughly 70-85lbs. Also keep in mind even though they are done growing at around a year (as far as height, skeleton), they fill out and put on weight until they are about 3 yrs of age. So I imagine he'll be closer to 80lbs. Personally I would rather have a dog in the 70lb weight range than the 90lb weight range. Lighter frame = easier load on hips and joints prone to osteoarthritis. I'm actually a little upset that Berlin is most likely going to be a BIG boy 

As far as neutering, the majority of my research has indicate after sexual maturity. 16 months - 2 years of age is a good age to start neutering IMHO. Most breeder contracts I've read require you wait until 16 months of age (I think Berlin's says 18 months of age).

Personally I don't think I'll neuter Berlin. Largely because I'm competing in protection sports with him, but also because I see no health benefit in it. However neutering is a personal choice. There is a larger responsibility to having an intact dog.

The characteristics you are having problems with are largely testosterone related, however many sexual behaviors/drives become habit after sexual maturity (such as lifting a leg to pee vs. squatting), so VERY unlikely neutering would resolve anything. It's all about the training. For example I was at a schutzhund trial a couple weeks ago and was thinking that there were 14 dogs milling around together, NONE of them altered, every single one intact, and not a single one was misbehaving. No marking, no humping, no fighting (well, no leash aggression I should say, lol, a couple did go after each other off leash on the field when allowed too close together). An intact dog can be just as well behaved as an altered dog, all it takes is proper training.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Kathlena said:


> No can't see them, but can feel them. Sorry too hear about your friends dog! Is she a shepherd too? or a mix?


You should be able to feel them. If you can't feel a dog's ribs then the dog is overweight. And honestly I like to see a little rib outline when a fit active dog is in motion. That's my ideal weight


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs. don't worry about your dog's weight.
73 lbs is a nice size.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

73 pounds at 19 months is well within the standard for males. He will likely fill out and gain at least 5 more pounds over the next year. If you want him to develop more secondary sex characteristics then wait until he is 2.5 or so. Neutering him may cause a slight loss of them but not all. Neutering will not change his personality much and he will be just as feisty afterwards as before (probably). But it will reduce his sex drive and the possibility of unwanted GSD mixes. He's a nice looking boy and doesn't look feminine (to me).


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> well bred GSDs should only be roughly 70-85lbs. Also keep in mind even though they are done growing at around a year (as far as height, skeleton), they fill out and put on weight until they are about 3 yrs of age. So I imagine he'll be closer to 80lbs. Personally I would rather have a dog in the 70lb weight range than the 90lb weight range. Lighter frame = easier load on hips and joints prone to osteoarthritis. I'm actually a little upset that Berlin is most likely going to be a BIG boy
> 
> As far as neutering, the majority of my research has indicate after sexual maturity. 16 months - 2 years of age is a good age to start neutering IMHO. Most breeder contracts I've read require you wait until 16 months of age (I think Berlin's says 18 months of age).
> 
> ...


Currently I am going to wait too get my dog neutered and that's if I get him done at all now. Because there are more health benefits on not getting him neutered then neutered. But If I get him neutered I'm going wait at least until he reaches the age of 3 if I can! 

I finally know that 73lbs is a good weight, so I'm not going to try and put that extra weight on him. He do look nice an healthy the way he is now.

He isn't a big eater anyways; normally he only eats around 4 cups of food a day, I do try and feed him more but he won't touch it. I'm now free feeding him because he was skipping days where he wouldn't touch his food. Now and then he will eat a full bowl of food a day which is 6 cups of food, but that's only when he's good and hungry. I do take my dog out for at least an hour-two every day, if not more. There isn't a day we miss, unless its raining.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Personally I would not let others dictate if I should neuter my dog or not. I took WD to a dog park once and I hated the attitude of the incrowd of a couple of guys who "owned" the park and were immediately offended when I asked them if their dogs were safe with puppies.
If your dog is OK being in tact now I don't see a problem leaving him intact. It's OK for him to have a few good friends instead of needing to get along with the whole dog community.
Glad there is hope for his manhood so think before you snip.
I am not against neutering and only do it if I see hormone related problem surface. There were a few close calls for WD but I am working through these moments by taking my own advice for clients: tons of exercise, mental and physical and good training for the teenagers. (worked with my 17 year old son as well).


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i've never neutered my dogs. don't worry about your dog's weight.
> 73 lbs is a nice size.


I no longer think I'm going to neuter Gunner, and if I do, I'm going to wait till he's 3 or older.. which by then I'll probably leave him intact anyways if there isn't any health reason where I got to neuter him.

When it comes too his weight, I'm not worried about him weighting 73lbs.. I always thought that it was considered "under weight" if they weren't at least 80lbs. But from hearing on what everyone one here is saying, 73lbs is a healthy weight for a 19 months old male shepherd.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Personally I would not let others dictate if I should neuter my dog or not. I took WD to a dog park once and I hated the attitude of the incrowd of a couple of guys who "owned" the park and were immediately offended when I asked them if their dogs were safe with puppies.
> If your dog is OK being in tact now I don't see a problem leaving him intact. It's OK for him to have a few good friends instead of needing to get along with the whole dog community.
> Glad there is hope for his manhood so think before you snip.
> I am not against neutering and only do it if I see hormone related problem surface. There were a few close calls for WD but I am working through these moments by taking my own advice for clients: tons of exercise, mental and physical and good training for the teenagers. (worked with my 17 year old son as well).


I'm glad to inform you, I am no longer thinking about getting him neutered. If I do, it will be do to some kind of health issue or a problem has came up where I need to get him neutered.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

Pooky44 said:


> 73 pounds at 19 months is well within the standard for males. He will likely fill out and gain at least 5 more pounds over the next year. If you want him to develop more secondary sex characteristics then wait until he is 2.5 or so. Neutering him may cause a slight loss of them but not all. Neutering will not change his personality much and he will be just as feisty afterwards as before (probably). But it will reduce his sex drive and the possibility of unwanted GSD mixes. He's a nice looking boy and doesn't look feminine (to me).


That's good to know! But I am currently not thinking on neutering him no longer. I think he is good the way he is.. he my big o'l baby, and there haven't been a real issue where he is not neutered, which is why I'm going to wait to get him done; if at all anymore.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kathlena said:


> I'm glad to inform you, I am no longer thinking about getting him neutered. If I do, it will be do to some kind of health issue or a problem has came up where I need to get him neutered.


:happyboogie::happyboogie: (one for each  )
Beware of vets sometimes. I got the comment, "but it will prevent testicular cancer." (which is rare). 
On my old male's surgery sheets that I had to sign, I always put in bold "no neutering". The vet tech said once, "But it is so tempting.".......

I think it is a complement if you have an adult intact male that is sound. You must have done a good job with him already.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> :happyboogie::happyboogie: (one for each  )
> Beware of vets sometimes. I got the comment, "but it will prevent testicular cancer." (which is rare).
> On my old male's surgery sheets that I had to sign, I always put in bold "no neutering". The vet tech said once, "But it is so tempting.".......
> 
> I think it is a complement if you have an adult intact male that is sound. You must have done a good job with him already.


That I did! 

The only flaw he has is that he has separation anxiety, and he is an escape artiest! It does "get on my nerves", but all I can do is put him in my room where his crate is, somtimes he will stay in his crate without a peep, but other times he breaks out. It gets fusterating, but all I can do is see if he grows out of this bad habit. I keep him in my room because that is the only way I know he is safe and not getting into things he shouldn't be.

Got any suggestion on how to break his habit on escaping his crate?


----------

